# Lease near Hobby Airport- 2Co discount



## gordo

Sweet little 3/1 with a double garage and carport. 3/4 acre clean and neat back yard. Fully fenced. Fresh paint and super solid home. 









7356 Cayton Street, Houston TX 77061 - HAR.com


7356 Cayton Street Houston TX 77061 is listed for rent for $1,750. It is a 0.75 Acre(s) Lot, 1,318 SQFT, 3 Beds, 1 Full Bath(s) in Houston. View photos, map, tax, nearby homes for sale, home values, school info ...




www.har.com





Would love to help out a 2Cooler that’s in the market. Any aviation mechanics, pilots or Airport industry related hit me up.


----------



## gordo

This hime is coming back up for lease November 1. Can schedule a visit during October. Thanks for looking!


----------



## gordo

Available 1st week of November 2022. Huge yard, quiet neighborhood


----------

